

Lobbyist claims Monsanto  Glyphosate safe to drink, then refuses to drink it - jodok
http://boingboing.net/2015/03/27/tv-lobbyist-claims-monsanto-r.html

======
torgoguys
The best data says that eating Crayola's is safe. Young children do it all the
time. That doesn't mean that I'm going to munch down a boxful if asked to,
even if I work for the company and I'm talking to someone who is skeptical. It
isn't food.

EDIT: check the bottom of the article for an update. He is not an employee or
lobbyist for Monsanto (the manufacturer).

------
spacemanmatt
Bahaha. My (now ex) wife pulled this on a door-to-door salesman claiming his
cleaning product was non-toxic, in case the kids accidentally got into it. So
she challenged him to drink some.

Apparently he drank a little. Then she told him she's "just a woman" and that
I "don't allow" her to handle the money.

